# John Carter (of Mars)



## Ciupy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Coming March 9,2012.

John Carter is an American science fiction action adventure film about John Carter, the lead character in Edgar Rice Burroughs' 11-volume Barsoom series.

 In the film, former military captain John Carter (Taylor Kitsch) is transported to Mars where he becomes part of a conflict between the inhabitants of the planet, including Tars Tarkas (Willem Dafoe) and Princess Dejah Thoris (Lynn Collins), and it is now his job to save Barsoom and its people.

The movie is directed by Andrew Stanton who also directed for Pixar Wall-E and Finding Nemo.*


Here is the first trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rf55GTEZ_E[/YOUTUBE]

And the second trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8I9eZGzNhM[/YOUTUBE]

Well,it certainly looks like Disney is trying to find the next  big franchise,and if it can,take a bite out of that delicious "Avatar" cake..

And they didn't keep the "of Mars" name because of that stupid "Mars needs Moms" failure.

What the feck,Disney..


----------



## martryn (Jul 17, 2011)

Meh, I'd rather see Carson of Venus, but I guess that comes out in 2013, so I can wait.  Carter of Mars ought to be interesting, though I wonder how much of the story they're going to stay true to.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 17, 2011)

I've read The Princess, The Gods & the Warlords. I have yet to read the remaining 8(?) books from the series.

I enjoyed the 3 well enough, but I can't remember most of them clearly, so I guess I will be interested to see how this pans out.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 17, 2011)

martryn said:


> Meh, I'd rather see Carson of Venus, but I guess that comes out in 2013, so I can wait.  Carter of Mars ought to be interesting, though I wonder how much of the story they're going to stay true to.



Well,he IS a soldier that fought in the Civil War,goes to Mars,discovers that there he is like Golden-Age Superman on Earth,Dejah makes him hard as Martian steel ,gets involved in the fight for Mars e.t.c.


The most blatant things I think they changed are the facts that he had a wive that died in the war on Earth and the fact that the Barsoomians think he is a Messiah..


----------



## martryn (Jul 17, 2011)

Is he still immortal?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 17, 2011)

martryn said:


> Is he still immortal?



I don't think they will push that angle in this one.

Heck,even I thought that the fact that the guy was alive for such a long time that he didn't knew his origins was weird as hell.


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

I was worried that they take away his superhuman durability and strength for the movie. Seeing him jump like that in the trailer makes me happy. 

As with the recent Green Lantern movie this has either be potential to be an awesome long running franchise - or fail really hard.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 17, 2011)

Slice said:


> I was worried that they take away his superhuman durability and strength for the movie. Seeing him jump like that in the trailer makes me happy.
> 
> As with the recent Green Lantern movie this has either be potential to be an awesome long running franchise - or fail really hard.



Well..frankly..the only thing that makes me even remotely positive about this movie is that its director (Andrew Stanton) also directed Wall-E and Finding Nemo for Pixar.

So..I hope it doesn't blow and that it lives up to the books!


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

We'll see, i never expected a theme park ride to be turned into a successful four movie franchise either but with Disney you never know


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 17, 2011)

Slice said:


> We'll see, i never expected a theme park ride to be turned into a successful four movie franchise either but with Disney you never know



Well,what everybody really wanted to see was Jack Sparrow really..

Hard to see if the lightning strikes again and they create such a well-liked character.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2011)

i want to watch, the carter (of mars)


----------



## illmatic (Jul 17, 2011)

So they decided to make Prince of Persia 2


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 20, 2011)

had to post in here. the trailer for the movie looks incredible.


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 21, 2011)

Man, it so cool have all these great science fiction movies coming out this year.


----------



## Grape (Aug 21, 2011)

Trailer looks good. Very well made trailer :S


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks more like a video game than a movie.

I saw the trailer and it looked like a mix of Mass Effect and Prince of Persia.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 21, 2011)

This is what killed the Lone Ranger? Looks good. Not good enough to make me take off the goggles of seethed hatred (doesn't help when the dude looks like Depp in a lot of shots), but still, looks good. 

Goggles will prolly come off if the next trailer looks decent.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks pretty amazing.


----------



## Thefirst. (Aug 21, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> *This is what killed the Lone Ranger?* Looks good. Not good enough to make me take off the goggles of seethed hatred (doesn't help when the dude looks like Depp in a lot of shots), but still, looks good.
> 
> Goggles will prolly come off if the next trailer looks decent.



You what?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 1, 2011)

The new John Carter trailer just got posted on YouTube:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8I9eZGzNhM[/YOUTUBE]


Nice.

Also,what some people don't get (especially those joyless fuckwits on AintItCool) is that this is basically Pixar's baby,in all but brand.

This is Pixar taking a swipe at an action-adventure story similar to Star Wars.

Oh fuck yes.


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 30, 2011)

My dick, it's so hard. I can't wait to see this fuckin' movie.


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 30, 2011)

Double Posting because I'm a goddamn boss.

Anyway, there's a movie already out with Traci Lords named "Princess of Mars" that was done like...a decade ago.



Check em'

If you have Netflix here's a link for it.

Check it out

Enjoy the spoilers!!


----------



## illmatic (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been seeing some TV spots and still looks like Prince of Persia part 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah it looks somewhat interesting.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm hesitant to be too excited about this movie, on one hand it has the potential to be pretty awesome but it can also suck quite a bit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2012)

*John Carter*

It was a nice movie.  It was, go see it. Worth your time.

The one scene where John was facing the army of Tharks while having flashbacks of him having to bury his family back on Earth was such in slow motion that I felt that my penis was releasing fluids of sperm, it was such a magical moment. It was the best scene in the movie, I'm serious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Was it really good?


I mean really?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2012)

Absolute garbage. Not that I expected anything.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks better than Clash of the titans.

Though anything looks better than that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2012)

It was good, wasn't garbage...


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 16, 2012)

Good IMO. 

A bit cheesy, but still funny and had some good action scenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm going to not watch this.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to not watch this.



GTFO of this thread 

Hater.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

I will watch it. 




Just when it's on DVD and I will steal it.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

Support the movie bitch


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 16, 2012)

Bluebeard said:
			
		

> Good IMO.
> 
> A bit *cheesy*, but still funny and had some good action scenes.



Trailers made me iffy on it, but . . . I do like cheese


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Support the movie bitch


 I only support things I believe in.


Like that one time I actually bought a PSN game.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only support things I believe in.
> 
> 
> Like that one time I actually bought a PSN game.



Buying games through the PSN when we got hacked 

I just go to the store and buy the games, cause you know, I ain't lazy


----------



## The Big G (Mar 16, 2012)

It was a fun movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Well that's only supporting retailers.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 16, 2012)

i watched it and will recommend it......












only if you have nothing better to do and a few bucks to spare


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

Retailers get the games from the companies.

So I am supporting everyone


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Not the games I'm talking about.

You know, old PSX games that aren't produced?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh that. My stores still sell em 

Ah PSX. Tomb Raider  Still remember them tits pixelated.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2012)

it's worth my time


But is it worth my money?

How shirtless is taylor kish?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd rather see Lynn Collins shirtless.

You know, the hot chick from Wolverine?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2012)

John Carter = masterpiece.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2012)

The film had all the elements of being the next big Blockbuster that's actually good. But poor dialogue hurt it.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 16, 2012)

I watched the Latin American dub and it was good, I liked it. Above average at the very least. Very good action scenes ans special effects. Could have been much better though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2012)

Virginiaaaaa


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 18, 2012)

So this bombed at the box office, huh?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2012)

But it is really good...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2012)

doesn't look good 

but if the majority say it's good, than it's probably just a slow grower.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Virginiaaaaa



I'm not gonna lie, I had an intense moment of bromantic feelings when that name was screamed in conjunction to the action on the screen. I might have clenched my fist and softly whispered "Fuck Yeah" during the that particular sequence as well.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I had an intense moment of bromantic feelings when that name was screamed in conjunction to the action on the screen. I might have clenched my fist and softly whispered "Fuck Yeah" during the that particular sequence as well.



Especially when he faced the Tharks with flashbacks of him burying his family. I felt an intense erection


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> I felt an intense erection



You would not be a man if you didn't.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2012)

Ah yes, you wouldn't be a man...


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Ah yes, you wouldn't be a man...





My wording can be taken both literally and metaphorically... because that's how I roll.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd give the movie a *C-*. Good action, good effects, and an interesting premise, but it all falls flat with the bland characters and plot.

Would've been a B- if they exploited Lynn Collins.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Would've been a B- if they exploited Lynn Collins.



No, dear friend, it would have been at least a 34C if she were to be exploited in the way that she should have been, possibly a base level D if we wanted to get generous with the assessment(factoring in the CGI).

But either way, I think we can both agree on the R rating overall if justice had prevailed.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2012)

watched the movie it was solid i enjoyed it a lot


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 19, 2012)

"texas forever" did Riggins use that quote ? ..xD


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 19, 2012)

good movie, worth a watch


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Reason I didn't go see it cause it reminded me of so many other movies, though I watch it when it comes out on DVD or something.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2012)

^

That's because it inspired nearly every SF trope out there. The book did, I mean.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 19, 2012)

I remembe rhow many haterz were saying dis movie iz gonn b a flop.
Yet its one week out and it made 180 mil...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> Reason I didn't go see it cause it reminded me of so many other movies, though I watch it when it comes out on DVD or something.



That's because the Of Mars series is the grandfather of the sci-fi genre. there's a reason why you'd think that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

So who else watched it this weekend?


I'm asking to see if the thing is any good, not because I watched it "too", because I didn't.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm sort of tempted to see this.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2012)

The Virginia scene was hilarious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Did John Carter throw the state of Virginia into outserpace while yelling, "I AM A HUMAN!!!"?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 19, 2012)

I really believe this Stanton guy is a visionairy (he made wall-e and his fave tv show is the wire) and it was his dream to make this happen... but the film gives a "been there, seen that" vibe. So even if the book inspired star wars, star trek, avatar and whatever.....it still seems like nothing new.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So who else watched it this weekend?
> 
> 
> I'm asking to see if the thing is any good, not because I watched it "too", because I didn't.



It's definitely worth the $ 5.00 your lucky ass would end up paying for it at your local lucky people's theatre complex, CMX.

Detective Approved.

It had elements that flowed extremely well but it's major flaw was the writing. If they had at least a 7.5/10 in the dialogue department, it would be a sleeper hit, even though it's original novel spawned so many tropes and science fiction related stories.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

My $5.00 well-spent. 

You know me too well, Detective. And my cheapskate ways.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 20, 2012)

While I am aware of the series of novels upon which the film is based, I have had no prior experience reading them and came into the movie unsure of what I was going to get.  I knew that the source material had inspired later stories in the sci-fi genre.  I also knew that the film itself had received mixed reviews, suggesting that I would either love it or hate it.  As a result, I decided to go into the movie open minded, figuring that what I'd get would skew either way.

It didn't really.  I thought it was okay.  Some parts (the dialogue in particular) were clunky.  Some parts I already had gotten bored of due to seeing the tropes used applied in other works (which isn't fair to the film considering the aforementioned source material).  Some parts could have been improved (the villains other than the Therns didn't have much of a presence, the romance could have been more fleshed out).

I did like the film's sense of humor though.  I didn't laugh out loud, but the moments of intentionally comedy were generally amusing at the very least.  Some of the side characters could have used more fleshing out, but at least were likeable (the general from Helium (is that how you spell it?) managed to steal a certain scene he was in.  The Thern seem like interesting villains.  Carter's moment of catharsis as he faced down the horde was great (and if the rest of the film was as good, I'd definitely call this movie a future cult classic)  And I rather did like the twists in the ending, even if a part of me saw it coming.

To be honest, it's kind of a shame that the film is such a financial flop.  Given the potential to be found in the source material, as well as the talents of the team that made the film (Stanton could have used more help from his fellow Pixar members for his first live action movie, Kitsch actually wasn't bad as John Carter), a sequel that addressed the flaws of this movie (and I believe that the guys who made this have the skill to do so) could actually be pretty good.

So while _John Carter_ wasn't bad, it wasn't all that great either.  And it's a shame, because the material does have promise - promise that won't be fulfilled considering the financial status of the film.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 20, 2012)

I am going to see this on Friday


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2012)

I wouldn't expect a sequel.  Even Disney gave up and just admitted that it was a financial failure.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 20, 2012)

Shame.  It's not nearly as bad as being this big a box office bomb makes it appear to be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Seems like good movies have a 50/50 chance of being a financial failure.

_Fight Club_ was a flop IIRC.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seems like good movies have a 50/50 chance of being a financial failure.
> 
> _Fight Club_ was a flop IIRC.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

How is he trolling? 



> I wouldn't expect a sequel. Even Disney gave up and just admitted that it was a financial failure.



A bit saddening, I do like the books.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> How is he trolling?
> 
> 
> 
> A bit saddening, I do like the books.



Was referring to his comment on Fight Club being a flop. It was fucking winnnnn.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Was referring to his comment on Fight Club being a flop. It was fucking winnnnn.



But that is the truth, the movie was a financial disappointment in North America. 



> The studio held Fight Club's world premiere at the 56th Venice International Film Festival in September 1999.[49] For the American theatrical release, the studio hired the National Research Group to test screen the film; the group predicted the film would gross between $13 million and $15 million in its opening weekend.[50] Fight Club opened commercially in the United States and Canada on October 15, 1999 and earned $11,035,485 in 1,963 theaters over the opening weekend.[34] The film ranked first at the weekend box office, defeating Double Jeopardy and The Story of Us, a fellow weekend opener.[51] The gender mix of audiences for Fight Club, argued to be "the ultimate anti-date flick", was 61% male and 39% female; 58% of audiences were below the age of 21. Despite the film's top placement, its opening gross fell short of the studio's expectations.[52] Over the second weekend, Fight Club dropped 42.6% in revenue, earning $6,335,870.[53] The film, whose production budget was $63 million, grossed $37 million from its theatrical run in the United States and Canada and earned $100.9 million in theaters worldwide.[34] The underwhelming North American performance of Fight Club soured the relationship between 20th Century Fox's studio head Bill Mechanic and media executive Rupert Murdoch, which contributed to Mechanic's resignation in June 2000.[54]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe not a huge flop; maybe I was thinking of a different movie... 

Memento?
Pulp Fiction?

Something like that.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 21, 2012)

^ Pulp Fiction was pretty "Good" not "WHAT THE FUCK! AWESOME!" but it wasn't horribad either.

Momento is one helluva overrated movie IMO. At the end I felt like I was watching some M. Knight Shamalanaahsn movie because of the "PLOT TWIIIISTS"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I am speaking purely financially again.

Both are pretty decent movies, though I would agree that they are overrated to an extent (especially Pulp Fiction).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I might go see it this .....wait what Disney production ....fuck that shit


Straight to DVD for me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I am considering what to watch this Sunday for $5.00.

Could be this?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

Heard 21 jump street is meh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

What else is playing this Sunday?

Is that one movie out yet? You know, the one with the fighting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What else is playing this Sunday?
> 
> Is that one movie out yet? You know, the one with the fighting.



Scratch that best bet is watching the hunger game for you know...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

Hunger Games is out this weekend.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, it will make more money then HP. Just watch


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

^It fucking wishes. The last two put together made over $2 Billion.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Yes, it will make more money then HP. Just watch



Not hard to achieve


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Forgot about Hunger Games. 


Very conflicted. I can watch a double-feature.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Forgot about Hunger Games.
> 
> 
> Very conflicted. I can watch a double-feature.



You can watch this



back to back


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I will watch her back.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

just make sure you take your own cleanex to the movies gotta be considerate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm bringing three rolls of Charmin double-quilted.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 21, 2012)

this one  was a awesomely...shity movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> this one  was a awesomely...shity movie.



Not so shit.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 21, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Yes, it will make more money then HP. Just watch



Not going to happen.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Not going to happen.



Judging by the reviews and the anticipation it will probably make more money then the last HP movie (that's what I meant) sense it is projected to have the BIGGEST OPENING EVER.





edit:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm looking at reviews for movies right now.


----------



## Distance (Mar 21, 2012)

is it really that bad? i'm hearing the worst news about it. seriously though, when i saw the trailer i knew it wasn't going to be worth my time, but i thought it was sell well nonetheless. i'll be damned


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2012)

There's definitely an audience for it. It's not insulting bad like Transformers, so I understand people who like it... I just didn't.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 21, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Judging by the reviews and the anticipation it will probably make more money then the last HP movie (that's what I meant) sense it is projected to have the BIGGEST OPENING EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



audio link


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

They spent 350 million on this thing? 

What the fuck were they on?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2012)

> nd the anticipation it will probably make more money then the last HP movie



The last HP film made 1.3 Billion. Not even close.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, not sure how they're planning on beating Harry Potter with the sheer momentum that series built up, given that HG is a comparatively little known series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They spent 350 million on this thing?
> 
> What the fuck were they on?



Considering how good the cgi looks I'm not surprised at that budget


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

In the world of fandom for series

its between Lotr and SW fans who are the majority , in between are the minority of HP and Matrix fans then theres the rejects such as the trekkies 

dont know how this movies comes in the leagues of either.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They spent 350 million on this thing?
> 
> What the fuck were they on?



It's fucking Disney bro. They can do whatever the fuck they want.

"Shiiit, lets throw 350 MILLION into a movie...make 180million in ticket sales and not give a shit. I mean...we still got Selena Gomez making us fucking shittons on that Wizards TV Show and shit."

~Disney


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I guess.

Still, seems unreasonable. Most movies don't even break 200 million.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 22, 2012)

Shall I remind you all that POTC was immensely successful?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

POTC? Porn of the Century?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 22, 2012)

I know you trolling


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> POTC? Porn of the Century?



I'm pretty sure...that ALL Porn is successful.. If it exists, there's a porn of it aaaaand someone wants to fap to it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 22, 2012)

No one faps to Fat porn no ones


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I know you trolling


 I honestly don't know.

Maybe if I dedicated my mental powers to cracking the acronym I would figure it out, but I'm simply not motivated. 

Tell me it.


MajorThor said:


> I'm pretty sure...that ALL Porn is successful.. If it exists, there's a porn of it aaaaand someone wants to fap to it.


 


Huey Freeman said:


> No one faps to Fat porn no ones


 Actually...


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 22, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> No one faps to Fat porn no ones



Self-loathing fatties do. They can't stand to look at pretty people because it disgusts them.


----------

